# A goat newbie that think they may need to stay up all night!!



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

This is actually my first post so hello!! I apologize first off if this becomes a long post! But I was "gifted" you could say a nanny goat about 2 months ago who was bred to my backyard buck earlier in the year. This is not her first time going through kidding, but it is mine! Before having her here we only had two bucks who were as we like to call our outside dogs in our pasture! lol But back to the point, for the life of me I cannot remember when this friend of ours borrowed our one buck to "hang out" with his girls as my 5 year old states it. Roughly 6 weeks ago I noticed her starting to bag up and her bag is now tight, my eyes are not trained enough to tell if she is pointing out. Last week I made her up a stall in my barn and she has been in there by herself except for when her other nannie friend who I was also "gifted" decides to escape and jump into her stall for a quick visit. About 4-5 days ago I noticed her stomach had changed which I assumed was the kids dropping, now today I noticed not much but a clear discharge every now and then from her vulva and she just seems "off". She is always breathing heavily, and at times it seems as if I can see her pulse in the bottom part of her neck. Her vulva seems very loose compared to her non-bred friend and she has become a flehmen expert, throwing her upper lip up it seems almost every time she smells the ground. I unfortunately do not have any pictures being it is 11PM here but if there are still no kids in the morning I will be posting pictures first thing. I know to check for ligaments but unfortunately where this goat came from she did not get much attention so does not like to be handled. A young girl that hangs around this farm told me she thought she would be due the same time as our local 4-H fair which was last week! So I guess my questions are and I know from not seeing pictures its hard to tell but do you think that tonight may be the night? And if so because of her being spooky should I be sure to be present or will my being there make her even more uncomfortable? Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If she seems to accept your company then hang out with her if you want/can.
Some are very private.
Is her udder shiny? 
Im on kid watch right now, forgot to check that.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

She does accept my company, just likes me to stay at a "safe" distance. But has no problem with me being in stall for cleaning and that sorts of thing. Her utter does seem tight, I cant imagine it being any bigger lol Looks like the poor girl can barely move her back legs around it! This may be totally off the wall and not mean anything. But my husband actually noticed this evening that it sounded as if she was "burping" a lot and chewing her cud constantly!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless you know the date, all are guesses. You will just have to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well stayed up until 2AM last night, she seemed off all night. I went up at 2 to do my 4th check, and she was standing there eating hay and giving me a look that was sure to say- you can stay up as long as you want, but I will promise you you wont be here when I have these kids!! lol Went to the barn first thing this morning an nope, no babies!! I will post pictures later today!!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Here are some pictures I took this morning!! Newest update is the girl who normally stands in the corner and watches your every mood, now greets you at the gate!!!! And she will sniff my hand and rub her head on it!! But let me know what you think of the pictures!! Any guesses would be appreciated!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Kids are dropped...vulva is baggie...Udder might can get a bit fuller...she is close..I cant see her ligs (which are on either side the tail head)..if you pinch the tail head..can you feel a firm pencil like shape on both sides...or can you pinch through and through ? If you can feel her udder...is there any give or super shiny tight? you said clear discharge was seen or was it whiteish? that couldhav ebeen her plug...from what I can see it could be anytime or a week or two...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah she's ready all right. Pretty sunken in there.
My girl hardly bagged up at all. Went out to a honking single boy.
Happy kidding to you!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you both for your guesses! The discharge I saw was a very small amount and looked completely clear. My husband keeps telling me I'm making him feel awkward as much as I'm looking at her back end!! haha I have attached the best picture I could get of her ligs, from the side. When I'm in the pen she still likes to keep a couple feet between me and her. But when I'm at the gate she actually will stand up and greet me now today! That itself made my day, I've have been trying to get her to like me more! lol But I have been wanting to get ahold of her and feel for ligaments and her bag but I was concerned if this would stress her out too much! Her bag hasn't changed much over the last couple days, this made me assume that she would stay this way until she delivered, but I may of been wrong in that assumption! Poor girl never had much interaction until she came here. This is as far as I know her 2nd time kidding, she had twins the last time a billy (now whether) and doe, and they are here on our farm now as well! I feel as if I have been waiting an eternity for these kids, another week or two seems as iit would be torcher!! haha


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry here is the pictures mentioned above!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok so I went ahead and tried to check her ligaments, she was fine with me touching her once I got ahold of her. But I could feel something pencil like a squishy on her left side, but I couldn't find anything on the right. Now I was unsure of where to pinch it to tell that way but at the very base of her tail I felt as if I could almost touch my fingers together. About 3 inches about that it was firmer. Also new to feeling the bag world, but it has some "bounce" to it if that makes sense!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like she is close but not quite there yet ; ) you did great....Ligs are not my thing either..took me a long time to even understand what folks meant lol..until I did and then it was OK!! I get it now lol...

once her udder is sp super tight and has a shiny look to it...teats will be strudded..meaning pointing out a bit...very firm...full feeling...her vulva will get very loose andmany time will show some inner tissue...
You will see her stretch..paw at the ground, lay down, get up ..she may press her head against things as contractions hit...once she is realy ready to go she will lay down and begin pushing....dont freak out if she decided she want to stand again...its ok...I have cought many kids mid air lol..


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am so new to kidding! This will be my first time, so I'm glad it's not hers! lol I have been doing tons of reading and watching videos on what can go wrong so I will be prepared! Now it is just a waiting game I suppose... did I mention I hate waiting games...  I'm going to try and check ligs a little later again and see how it goes! I'll be sure to update!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a pretty goo d video on checking ligs...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

heres a good kidding video...if you need to help mom always work with her body...gently pull as she pushed...stop when she stops...: )

Im changing the video..lol..THE ONE I posted looked good as an example..but though a less dramaticone would be good...any way..dont be too involved...but be there if she needs you...I dont mind helping mom a bit whenthe baby is big...I might just support its weight or pull lightly if needed...you will know how much to do if anything at all : )


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you for the videos!! I'll watch them more than once I'm sure! When I went up to feed this evening I did another ligament check and I was able to feel both of them and today she seems to be acting pretty normal! So hopefully I'll feel confident enough to sleep tonight and not miss anything!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think you have time....all her ducks are not in a row just yet lol..but soon...I love puppy pads for laying new borns on..theyre clean and disposable..and babies shouldnt slip and slide on it.....also have a roll of paper towels to clean face ..I then let mom clean baby the rest of the way...if she has multiples I will help clean the babies further but I allow for that important bonding time....its all quite exciting each time!!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am planning a trip to town tomorrow so I will have to grab some puppy pads! That is a great idea, we have some old towels laying around and I had taken one to the barn but maybe I'll take that back and save it for muddy days!! lol Thank you so much for your help it is greatly appreciated!! I will continue to update as things change!! But I have to admit, now that I have found the ligaments, this has become a hobby! haha When I checked when we were feeding my 5 year old even got in on it. She swears she felt them, but it is hard to tell with her! lol I am just enjoying this nanny wanting attention for once and being able to love on her!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Everything seems to be about the same!! Unfortunately!! lol But I will post more pictures tomorrow, see if I can notice any difference from them! I've been checking her ligs in the morning and evening, and I can find the one on the left side easily now, but the one of the right is still a mystery! I did notice today that the one on the right seemed to be a little "deeper" than normal if that makes sense?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh the waiting is the hardest part lol


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

I have found that if you can be present at the birth of a skittish doe it can help her be friendly afterward. Kind of like a bonding thing...but the opposite can happen as I learned last year when a pretty friendly doe turned skittish...well down right nasty when I missed her birth. I think it makes them more protective when they go through it alone.
janice


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I definitely hope that I am there! If it would make her more friendly that would be an amazing added bonus! Now for it to get daylight out so I can go up and take some pictures


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well no pictures yet! When I went up this morning she seemed back to her old skittish self, if not a little worse. So I couldn't get any good pictures But in other news, the kids don't look near as "dropped" today, and her daughter from last year seems to be stuck up her butt! Her daughter is thee escape artist of all escape artists and has managed to find a way into her stall so we have just been letting her come and go as she pleases. Normally she only comes in when food starts getting passed around, but today she has been there all day with her. I'm starting to think I may be in for the long haul with waiting!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Some of mine get incredibly friendly the day of kidding- licking me all over the place. From the look of her vulva, she's ready. Anytime now. Do you have a baby monitor that you could use?


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Ooops, forget another thing I wanted to mention. I'd let her out of her pen to exercise for a while. Exercise can get things moving. I always leave the kidding pen open so the doe can go back in. During the day, if I don't see her out and she's gone back in, it's usually baby time!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't have one but I could probably ask around to family and see if anyone has one laying around. I'm sure if I would go out and buy one by the time I get back from Wal-Mart she will have had them lol hmmm maybe that's worth the trip!!!! But I did think of letting her out some, but then I worry that she will venture off and have them, we have about 10-15 acres fenced and some of it is woods. On top of that we have been having torrential down pours the past couple days so everything is a muddy mess! I'm totally over all the rain we have been getting this year!! 6 inches just Tuesday night!!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you have a fenced in area? I wouldn't let her wander alone. Perhaps take her for a hike?


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Unfortunately we don't have our pasture fenced into separate areas, its just all one big open space. I don't think I would be able to take her on a walk myself. Just today she has gone 3 steps forward 2 steps back when it comes to her friendliness. I did manage to get a couple updated pictures today, but they aren't the best because of her not wanting to be my buddy anymore! lol But it seems to me that her vulva is looking a little puffier today and when I checked her ligs this evening, well what I'm believing to be ligs. They felt to still be there but the area was mushy enough when I would try to "pinch" back there my fingers were almost touching together. But as for her personality other than being not being as friendly and her kid for last year being with her all day she seems pretty normal! Also, it seems to me her udders are pointing out, not sure if you can tell from the picture. But they definitely are not straight down lol Thanks for everyones help so far!! It is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..poor mama lol.shes huge.....babies are well under her...udder looks bigger...how does it feel..should be tight enough to bounce a quarter off it lol..she looks close!!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

No babies this morning!! Oh I know!! She is sooo big!! I didn't feel her utter this morning just because yesterday when I did it seemed really sensitive to her, and I have just accepted that I don't know what the heck I'm feeling for anyways so why do it!! haha I did check her ligs this morning and the one (and only one) I can feel is definitely softer this morning. Yesterday evening it felt more like a bone in there so heres to hoping my newbie fingers felt right and we are slowly on our way!! I'm going to go back up and check here in an hour or two and see if things are feeling the same! Last evening her and I played the, lets stand and stare at each other game haha But I could notice some kid movement on her right side which was so exciting!! My husband thinks I'm crazy, watching her, and you really should of heard him when I was taking pictures of her rear!! haha


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...you might be glad to know that feeling does not go away after years of kidding lol..every one is still exciting...Ive been raising goats for 9 + years and Im still excited to be in the kidding pen!!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am very glad to hear that! We have Nubians mostly, and I recently bought a Nubian Nannie for what I planned to be my first breeding goat. She will not be bred for atleast another year, but this makes me even more excited for that since she is more apart of our "family" herd!! lol


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ligs or lig I should say since I can only feel one, is still there this morning! DARN IT. All seems normal, except for I can def. tell a difference in her vulva. It looks as though it is "puckering" even more so then yesterday, so lets see how today goes!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Latest picture! It's not the greatest quality, but what do you all think of the change in the vulva?? I also noticed she has been rubbing her right side a lot on the sides of the stall today and turning around to lick the same side and grunting!! I have a day trip planned for tomorrow so I'm sure it will happen tomorrow while I'm gone!! lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have goats that will scratch and "talk" to their right side...

her vulva does seem very puffy...bag looks well formed...when that udder gets so tight she walks funny..( when you see it you will say,, HA thats what she meant) lol..then you know time is near...plus the ligs, the pawing, the goo : )


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I think this girl is gonna make me wait awhile!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She looks pretty close to me, but my goats love to trick me.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well got home from my day trip this evening, all seemed normal. Went up about an hour ago to make sure the barn door was shut (its been a day) and I find my girl laying, grunting like crazy and chewing constantly. So my first thought is, I'm on to your tricks haha But of course I still had to go up and check again because it did get a rise outta me. Now last time I was up I wouldn't say she was acting very off, was up moving around some and no more grunting except for when she turned to lick her butt?. But it seems every time she would move around quickly she had clear fluid almost water looking (I'm over this teaser clear stuff) coming out. So I check her ligs and I can still feel the one, but it is totally mushy between it and the spine. Definitely a change from yesterday... could it be, maybe, possible, probably not. But here goes another night of restlessness!!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

No kids!! Surprise!!! lol Here's some pics from today, can you say dropped??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm guessing trips! Lol! I know how you feel, when my boer was preg I stayed up late every night for 2 weeks, even on days I had to get up at 6 for work!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Annndddd.... Still Nothing!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..of course...,goats are like a watch pot :laugh:


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

There is no doubt about that! lol Its at the point everyone I know is asking me, babies yet?? When I went to check on her this morning she never got up to greet me at the door just kept laying down and grunting. Instead of rushing in to check her, I turned just looked and said Nope, I'm on to you!!! haha But I will be going up to check her ligs pretty soon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..you'll go back and find babies blahahahahahaa


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

haha No babies!!! But her nanny friend that I have been worried about now has a mucusy and bloody discharge!! So I'm in freak out mode!! Is she going to kid, is it infection, I have another thread about her because I was worried a few days ago. But I also noticed that her back has totally dropped off in the back... Looks like I will be spending my evening in the barn!!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Babies yet? I can't believe she hasn't had them yet, lol. She sure fooled me. After I looked at her pics., I thought it was going to be overnight!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Nope no babies, no nothing!! lol I haven't been paying as close attention to her the past day or so because I have a doe that just this morning aborted So now I'm totally in meltdown hoping something isn't wrong with this doe too. I have no way of really knowing when she is due, she was bred by my buck. But at that time she wasn't mine, so I took my buck and dropped him off and thought nothing more of it because I was just going to be getting my silly billy back!! lol But now for the life of me I cannot remember when I took him up, and he was up there awhile. And I know the person that had her before has no clue of the date. But the only other thing I've noticed with her is that she has been a little rude to her doe friend that is normally her best buddy. But this is getting CRAZYYYY!! Everyone in my family is txting/calling saying Babies? Babies? Babies? lol


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

LIGS ARE GONE. I REPEAT LIGS ARE GONE!! (To my newbie hands anyways haha) Now this doe has been living and breathing by the doe code. So I will more than likely be able to feel them again when I go back up and check!! Her vulva is looking a little more open, and is more pink towards the bottom, I have to run to town here in a little so she better hold them in until then!! So heres to probably another week of waiting I'll try and get pictures of the vulva change later today!!


----------



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

Ahhhh!! I can't wait to see pictures!! of the kids, not quite as excited about vulva pictures  And yes my husband thinks I'm mental for taking pictures of their "bums" too!!! hahaha


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well.. False Alarm. Left with mushy and no ligs, came back and did my check. Sure enough there those darn things are!! So either I messed up this morning or this goat has some serious tricks up her sleeve!! But in the 3 hours I was gone there was some vulva change, I'll get up and get pictures once my phone charges!! See what the next few hours brings... this is beyond the doe code..this doe is turning evil!!!! haha


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Here are the updated pictures from today! What do you all think?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she is definitely hollowed out and dropped : )


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I feel as if she has been dropped my entire life!! lol


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She looks like she has a whole herd in there! My goat would lose ligs off and on for a few days, then they were gone gone, no trace at all the night before she delivered. Plus her vulva kinda opened and closed, like it was yawning, every once in a while a few hours before delivery. Yours can't go much longer!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

She is unusually friendly today, but I think some of that may be I feel like I've spent every free moment with her the past two weeks lol I'll do another log check this evening and see where we're at! on another positive note her doe buddy has left the stall and seems to be improving more and more by the day.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ligs are harder to find this morning, but still there! Seem a little more gummy feeling and farther down. Teat is feeling a little harder. But I'm hoping she holds off today... We have had a couple attempted robberies in our little country neighborhood. During the day, posing as electric company workers.. So I'm hunkered down in my house with my German Shepherd and my .38 Special


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OH NO....at least you are well armed!! Are you from Texas blahahahhaaha


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

haha I wish, would love to make it down for a vacation sometime!! But I'm in PA! My shepherd is my baby, but wouldn't be scared to protect us! He spends a lot of time outside so I'm thinking that is why we weren't "targeted". Just hoping they are long gone or caught soon. Now that I think about, I'm sure with all this going on she may have them tonight. So that way I am running out to my barn and hearing weird noises the whole time thinking someone is after me! haha


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

keeping safe is much more important!! I cant see any robber breaking in here lol we have two great danes, a boxer/hound and a yellow lab..not to mention four yappers!! lol


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, she has really dropped. Anyone want to guess how many she has in there? Three? Do you have your kidding supplies all ready?


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't worry, she will go right when the robbers try to break in!! LOL :lol:


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

haha yes we have two of those little yappers as well! We know right away if something as small as a leaf blows into our yard lol I'm feeling a little more at ease now and thinking I'm going to venture out to the barn soon, the suspense is killing me haha But my husband is convinced there are more than three, I just keep betting on two BIG kids. But she is unbelievable huge, god love her sometimes she makes me feel miserable!! I have paper towels, the puppy pads, scissors, dental floss, iodine, cleaning scrub and lube just in case!! lol Anything else that is a must have to for me to get up there? I also pulled out some of my daughters old sweaters from when she was little just in case it decides to get chilly


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A java chip frap from star bucks is a must lol


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

haha!!! I wish we had a starbucks around here!! The best we can get is a vanilla iced coffee from Burger King about 15 miles away! lol After the check this morning ligs definitely seem to slowly disappearing! Best part is my wild goat two weeks ago now stands her in kidding pen when I go in, lets me walk right up to her and feel her ligs. Now I'm pretty sure she is saying in her head "Just do it and leave me alone you crazy woman" haha I also noticed this morning her bag and teats felt warmer than usual, is this normal?


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

2nd check of the morning. Ligs are pretty much gone at this point, I can still feel the one way way down. There was noticeable change in them just in two hours, I can almost wrap my fingers around!! Vulva is very puffy! She is laying down a lot, maybe..just maybe we are close


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll believe it when I see more hooves on the ground! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

haha I'm right there with you!! It has to happen sometime..Right? lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yup!  keep us posted!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I have been checking this thread first, every time I log in.
Where are those silly little kids?? *paces*


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm beginning to believe they may never come! That this whole goat being pregnant thing is a small part of my imagination!! haha I went to the store a little bit ago, a lady that is a friend of the family who I have only talked to a few times approaches me.."Did your goat have babies yet?" Ohhh and the torture continues.. lol I called my husband at work this morning and said Hey I think we may have babies soon! "You tell me that everyday he says." Well guess what! One of these days I will be right!! lol Typical animal, making a liar out of yah! Maybe I should start saying, Nope definitely not having them today!! lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

soon it will be in the local news paper lol....then birth announcments!! hahahaha


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

haha!! At this point, nothing would surprise me!! I'm pretty sure nothing is going to happen today. All is normal this morning in the barn, and I'm guessing it will be at least another week until she has them


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ligs are gone.. Maybe... Again....Doubtful...


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well its been about 10 hours since I first checked her this morning and the ligs were gone. They haven't came back at all but other than that no other signs of labor, she has just been laying all day. Will get up when I come into the barn but when she realizes I have no food she lays back down. lol Is anyone else not surprised that this doe will be one of those that will go with her ligs gone for days.... ughhhh.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they sure can hang on lol


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just went up and did another check, I'm sure 1 of many tonight. But she was just busy trying to steal her neighbors feed that they left behind lol I swear her ligs are so dropped its almost as if you can see underneath her spine. I did notice a little bit of discharge on the end of her vulva so wondering if maybe she lost her plug, I missed it and the chickens cleaned it up? :-? The kids are at grandmas for the night, and my husband said if he knew a pregnant goat would keep me this entertained he would of gotten me one years ago!! haha My latest threat to the doe.. Who I have decided to name "Patience" was... If you don't have them tonight.. The VET will be here in the morning!! Because animals always seem to get better when they know the vet is coming right?? lol


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Heading up to the barn now.. last check update- looks extremely uncomfortable and when she is up is only taking a one or two steps then stopping for a little before she goes again. I did see what I thought to be her arching her back a couple times. But honestly at this point I think I'm going crazy...


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It sounds like it's time! It still could be several more hours. When mine started acting weird, it still took until morning before she had them. Soon as I took a nap for an hr or two, I went out and the first was born.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Was just up there and definitely saw some back and tail arching. Was up when I went up and then laid back down before I left! Hopefully shes not just having a hard time pooping lol I did notice that there was some small pieces of straw sticking to her rear so hopefully that was caused by her plug! With "Patience" you never know!!! But why do I have the feeling I will be staying up all night, and still not have kids in the morning??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like she could go tonight!! or make you wait up all night and kid tomorrow at a decent hour...but its too late cause you all ready stayed up all night!! Yep thats how kidding go around here lol


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

lol yes that's what she will do more than likely! I just cant believe how dropped her ligs look! Theres a visible gap there!! Nothing at all on the last check.. going to hold off on going back up for another hour or two. But she was eating my hay seat I laid down last time.. No eating! Kidding!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how does her udder look?


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

It seems full, when I feel it, the bounce has left lol But I have made a practice the last couple days to feel her teats as well and today they seemed to be filled up more. Maybe not completely tight, but there is fullness there.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

This may seem odd, but is there ever a change in their poop before kidding starts. I feel like every time I'm up there she poops a couple time but it is only a couple pellets at a time. But they are normal looking pellets! lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive never noticed about the poop lol..but maybe she is eating less so poops less?


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

lol she seems to be eating the same, if not more. This doe has officially drove me to the point where I'm think sometimes I may be losing it!! lol If she doesn't kid by morning. I will get pictures of her udder then!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My girl's teats filled the day of too. It all sounds good. Is her vulva opening up some when she sits?


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure on that one! I'm gonna head up here in a few minutes so I'll see if I can tell! Thinking if all seems the same this trip I may try and get a little sleep!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok checked vulva when she was laying when I went up and it definitely had an opening in it. the pink area around it also look very stretched out! I also notices a small wet mark on her udder that looked an amber color and also some of the same at the bottom of the vulva. While she was laying she seemed to be pushing on her back legs and raising her tail every so often! So much for sleeping?


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Also that was the first I had ever saw her lay with both back legs straight out like that. She normally has them tucked underneath her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Never heard of both back legs out while laying down but everything else sounds like she's close!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hoping- but not getting too excited! "Patience" will hold on until the end! After midnight here!!! lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Any progress?? Pushing? Contractions? More goo??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Going up to check in 15 minutes! I've been trying to make myself wait 45minutes in between barn checks until everything get serious! An hour just seems too longgg.. but I want to give her time in case me being there is slowing things down!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I see hooves!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay!! Pix when they come out!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome!!! I hope everything goes smoothly and quickly!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Well??? I'm waiting! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry I didn't post pics!!!! I was too worked up!! Lol but she had triplets! 1 boy and 2 girls!!!! Will post pictures first thing tomorrow!!! I am a little worried about her accidentally laying on one though!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay congrats! I'm gonna hold u to that posting first thing in the AM!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Btw I was right! If you scroll back you will see where I predicted trips!! I win! Can't wait to see them! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats! I don't think she'll lay on them. They sure are tiny when they're born though. Just as long as they're up on their feet, nursing a bit, and you dipped their cords, everything should be just fine. I look forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Whew! :clap:Congratulations! Also watching for pictures.....


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Yay!!! So excited for you! You did an awesome job of keeping us updated. I've really enjoyed reading your posts everyday. I predicted trips, too, so I also win! lol Can't wait to see the babies. So happy for you!:baby:


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

YAY!
I've been watching and waiting and I'm SO glad she finally had her babies.
Now, about those pictures ....


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

So first off I want to say SORRY for no pictures still!! You will know the reason soon...... But I promise to have them up by tonight!!! I came in about 3am last night, after everyone was drinking and wobbling around! Mom was still cleaning off some but she started to act as if she didn't want me around anymore so since I saw everyone had ate some and was moving I decided to call it a night.... Woke up at 8am and of course rushed up to the barn to check on everyone... Guess what was looking back at me! QUADS!!! 1 boy and 3 girlsShe had had another one at some point after I left last night!! (sorry to everyone who guessed trips! lol) Chalk it up to being a newbie and thinking the show was over Buuttt that has sent me into a crazy whirl wind over the last 8 hours. I have saw everyone eat today and by the hour their motor skills have been getting better! I am in freak out mode though worrying if she is going to be able to produce enough milk to care for all of them! I have everything on hand for bottle feeding, and offered it to the smallest kid this morning. She suckled a little and then walked away and went over to Mom to finish her meal.. So any advice on quads? Again, I PROMISE pictures by tonight!!! I'm sorry for holding out on you guys and thank all of you so much for your help along the way!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Quads! Wow!! Girls rule! :wahoo: Video would be nice....just saying. :smile: I'm so glad the wait is over and everyone is doing great. Good news makes my day!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Here are some quick pictures I took today!!! Everyone is looking good, the smallest girl is giving me a little worry. I haven't saw her nursing much. I tried the bottle again with her but she isn't having it. But other than being smaller there isn't any difference between her and the other kids! They are such a joy to watch, when I was cleaning out their stall they really thought that was quite the event!! haha And the buckling has taken quite the interest in chasing the chickens around!! lol Fingers crossed everything keeps progressing good. Again thank you all for your help and well wishes, it is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I personally pull 2 kids and bottle feed. Quads can be very hard on the udder and teats. I usually pull the ones I would sell so I can offer them for sale as bottle babies.

I would also weigh them daily. You need a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. You can get a hanging fish scale at the hardware store.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats...she may have held out but she she paid you back well!!! 
I agree with Karen..triplets can be hard but quads even more so. Maybe pull th small one and the buck and let the two other does nurse, this is easier for bottling, keep them close to the house....OR what we sometimes do is leave them with mom but bottle feed those who need it, this can be hard to know how much milk to give without over feeding...tummies should be firm and flatish..not sunken in at all.and not poochy...so if they are sunken they may need a bit more, stop when bellies are full......also as Karen said..Weigh them daily to be sure they are growing..


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Alright I'll have to go first thing tomorrow and get a good scale! Any tips on getting them to bottle feed? Every time I've tried so far they just yell for help!! lol They have no interest at all!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how to bottle feed....

#1 Patients lol..

Make sure the bottle is nice and warm...put honey on the nipple...put honey on your finger...get baby to suck honey off your finger...do this several times until they eagerly suck...then switch for the nipple : ) 

also to hold them lay them across your lap...back legs tucked and front legs out...hold the chin in a upward stand..Slip nipple in and hold in place...if baby does not suck..pulse the bottle to get some milk flow..usually once they taste the milk...they go for it..some catch on quick and others more slowly....patients is needed

So how much to feed?

weight them then multiply that by 16 to get weight in OZ...then multiply that by 10% to see how much they NEED PER DAY...then divide that by 4 feedings. : ) be sure you milk mom and get plenty of colostrum...

if you can not get goats milk...use whole cows milk...:drool:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Omg I'm in love!!! I will die if any of mine throw quads in October. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you!!! Gonna try again with the whole milk tomorrow with the steps you gave me! Hopefully with a little more sleep tonight I'll be more rested and have more patience lol Just went up to check on them and they are all laying in their sweet little row. So freaking precious. But if tomorrow is a fail on bottle feeding there is a place not far from me that I know has dairy goats, I may venture over there and see if they are able to sell me any from their nannie's! Thank you so much for your help through all of this! It is so much appreciated!!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

They are so cute!!!! Congrats!!


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

If you have lanolin you can rub it on the moms teats several times threw out the day and it will help to keep her from getting sore from multiple nursing. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Lanolin is safe for the babies.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for that tip! I'll try and find some!!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

What big, healthy and gorgeous babies! I'm so used to seeing newborn Nigerians and your babies look so big to me! Wow, she had 4 babies all nestled inside of her. What darling miracles of life. Congrats!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow quads! I guess I didn't win after all! Lol but you did! Congrats, they are adorable! Good luck with the bottle feeding, baby goats can be stubborn, just stick with it, keep your calm and patience, they will get it


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

